# Can I get my horse to grow????



## jazzygirl02 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 2 year old, Rocky Mountain Mare that is currently 13.1 hands. To be registerd, she needs to be 14.0 hands before she turns 3 years old, which will be April 3, 2010. Or 14.2 after she is 3, which I am 100% sure she wont make. Is there any supplement that will stimulate growth? If she can just grow to 13.3, than I can get her shod to make the rest of the height. Any ideas?


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you should just let her grow how she grows. Giving her something to speed up the growth process probably won't be good for her, as would giving her something to get her to be bigger than she would be naturally.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

You can't really make a horse grow height wise. You can, however, make sure she is a healthy weight and getting all the nutrients she needs as horses that are underfed/undernourished will not grow as tall as they should.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree and she's still young that she's still going to grow.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

This is why I despise the registry requirements that require a certain height by a young age. Why can't they use age 5 instead? It just promotes over feeding and chancing bone damage by overfeeding too rich of food.

Just feed her properly and keep her at a good weight. She will still grow some, but its never advisable to over feed them in order to make them grow faster than nature intended.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Giving any extra supplements could do more harm than good.

Have her on a good diet of free choice grass or timothy hay, supplemented with some alfalfa (hay, pellets, or cubes, 4-8 lbs a day), and a good vitamin supplement with some flax (1/2-1 cup a day whole or milled, 1/4-1/2 cup of flax oil). She doesn't need any fancy feed. This diet provides plenty of quality protein and nutrition.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, just make sure that you are feeding her a healthy, balanced diet and she will reach her full size in her own time. She may or may not make the deadline but there isn't really anything you can do about that without doing serious harm to her physically.


----------

